
Complete rich text editor built using JavaScript - tejas1mehta
https://www.managify.org/pd/notes/nr9Kh7fKaO9sdru%2FU1TA0j54sagMVo6Lyr8UiXgxSII%3D%0A
======
eat_veggies
This is vulnerable to super trivial stored XSS attacks. PoC:
[https://www.managify.org/pd/notes/nr9Kh7fKaO9sdru%2FU1TA0uow...](https://www.managify.org/pd/notes/nr9Kh7fKaO9sdru%2FU1TA0uowxjfFgkOMefe6kPLolHs%3D%0A)

It appears to accept and regurgitate whatever HTML you provide, including
script tags!

------
manigandham
This is misleading spam.

It's a company selling some kind of personal CMS and productivity suite with
notes, spreadsheets, calendars, etc.

It has nothing to do with the editor, which has no technical details, no open-
source code, seems to be just like dozens of others, and has a working XSS
attack documented on this very page.

Also why would anyone trust a company with no business model or privacy policy
with their personal data?

------
codingdave
There have been javascript-based editors for years, as well as CMS systems.
I'm unclear what is new about this particular flavor?

~~~
tejas1mehta
Primary advantages of using Managify over alternatives:

1\. Single Platform

By building a single platform for all your documents, we are able to offer
powerful, unique features. Ex. Users can see all their notes, bookmarks and
calendar events on any specific undertaking in a single interface.

2\. Unique User Interface

We've designed unique, consistent and intuitive user interfaces across
different modules.

Example:

\- Our tasks-management interface in the projects module is one of our best -
Intuitive keyboard shortcuts makes it work almost like a free-text editor,
making it super-fast but highly structured.

3\. Unique Features

Examples:

\- Customizable labels that can be organized within folders, allowing the same
document to effectively be in multiple folders through the labels. This
provides the right dimensionality for quickly identifying the relevant
resources. For instance, you can have 30 labels organized in 6 different high-
level categories. You can use the specific label or high-level category for
quick filtering based upon what you are interested in.

\- RegEx Search. Surprisingly few applications have RegEx search + labels.
These 2 can work great together for filtering purposes.

4\. Fast, Simple, Cross-Device Compatible And Free

~~~
arnorhs
That all sounds fine. The title of the post seemed to indicate this project
was about the WYSIWYG editor. I understood codingdave's question to relate to
the WYSIWYG editor in particular.

------
titanix2
> Managify has built custom solutions for the following types of documents:
> [...] Passwords [...]

Yes, I would totally put my passwords on a random web service I know nothing
about.

------
jijji
This appears to be similar to Evernote.com or Inkpadnotepad.com or the similar
cloud note taking services. Looks cool though.

------
c-smile
Was it tested in MS Edge?

Does not quite work there...

------
osrec
Interesting. Is this open source or a service?

